# Henryanum



## Karp60 (Feb 10, 2022)

This little beauty opened yesterday Henryanum pink patherX Henryanum green beret. Love it to bits!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 11, 2022)

Lovely P. henryanum, very harmonic flower with good shape and stance and I like especially the green ground colour of the dorsal.


----------



## Karp60 (Feb 11, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Lovely P. henryanum, very harmonic flower with good shape and stance and I like especially the green ground colour of the dorsal.


Danke GuRu.


----------



## LO69 (Feb 12, 2022)

Love henrianum and yours Is no exception.


----------

